# lighting fixtures



## richy (Nov 8, 2004)

i was just at the lfs looking around as usual. i've taken interest in the lighting fixtures in particular, since i want to upgrade my lighting. i saw a jbj formosa ss 24" PC lighting fixture for ~$105 and a coralife fw fixture for ~$60, both 65W. i want to get the jbj fixture, even tho it costs just a lil more... i like the flip-top idea. makes it so much easier for maintenance than having to remove the fixture. any tho'ts on quality? what about the coralife? are all lighting fixtures created equal?

i had considered doing a retrofit kit, but it comes out to about the same price before shipping, so for the time being, it's being placed on the side burner.


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

I have a Coralife 192 watt fixture and couldn't be happier. It does tend to run a little hot, though, so I wouldn't put it in a wooden hood or anything.

I bought legs for mine and it's over open water now, with just the plastic cover separating the bulbs from the water. Probably not the best idea


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Go on-line and you can order those fixtures cheaper; try Big Als for Coralife & Pet solutions for JBJ.

I use both of these fixtures and perfer the Coralife over the JBJ. The fans are much quiter on the Coralife fixture. Yes, the flip legs are cool on the JBJ but I never use this feature; since when you flip the light up you get hit in the eyes with a bright light and then there is no light in the tank to work by.

So I would save a little money and go for the Coralife fixture


----------



## richy (Nov 8, 2004)

i think only the double strips for the Coralife's have fans, correct? for my applications, i only require the single strip, which is only 65w. the jbj has a fan on the single 65w, and the coralife does not, which leads to the question, are the fans necessary, at least, for a 65w bulb? is there any danger if it doesn't have a fan? thanks.

rich


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

Mine runs hot enough for me to be glad that there is a fan.

65 watts, however, is substantially less than 192. It's your call, really.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

richey... For some reason Coralife feels that the fans are not needed on some of their fixtures. I also have 48" 2x65 Coralife fixture that _does not _have fans, it gets very warm but not hot; however I have mine on legs so it does get some air circurlation. I don't think there is any danger without the fans with normal use, I have not had any problems or concerns as of yet. I would hope that if the fans where necessary that the MFG would have put them on all their fixtures.


----------



## richy (Nov 8, 2004)

thanks all for the replies. i think i will go with my original plan of getting the coralife instead. same bang for less buck! =) i guess with a little space inbetween tank and lighting fixture, it shouldn't be too bad. thanks, again.


----------



## robloredo (Mar 27, 2005)

*Coralife Legs*

Coralife Aqualight Compact Fluorescent Strip Lights

Hello does anybody know if you get more light in the tank if you add the legs or are they just use for better air circulation?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

The legs are used on open top tanks to raise the light up and away from the tank itself to keep the bulbs from getting wet. If you have a glass top just lay the light directly onto the glass top.


----------



## robloredo (Mar 27, 2005)

Ok thank you. I dont know why I bought them


----------



## chubasco (Jan 16, 2005)

By raising the light up, it also s p r e a d s the light, too. A good thing,
especially when using a single strip.

Bill


----------

